# Moving to NL



## Abishek (Dec 10, 2014)

Hi, I am from India, I have been offered a job in amsterdam, and i would be getting paid net 2700 euros a month. All documentations and insurance and house renting assistance will be taken care by the company and additional 4000 euros will be given initially for relocating from india. My question is that 2700 Euro is sufficient for living in NL? As i have to manage my house rent, food and transport. As of now i am moving alone here.

Please advice.
Regards
AKS


----------



## Your Europe (Apr 10, 2013)

Hello Abishek, 

are you talking about net or gross? With 2700 Euro net per month, you'll be in the 42% tax class, which will leave you with 1566 Euro from which to pay your expenses. See Your Europe: Income taxes abroad – Netherlands for more details on taxation in the Netherlands. 

good luck!


----------



## Abishek (Dec 10, 2014)

Hi,

Many thanks for your reply. I would be getting 2700 Euros net per month.


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

Estimate between 800-1300€/month for rent, about 100€/month for utilities, food 100€/week health insurance 110€/month. Transportation depends on your living area and the workplace. So your good on 2700 nett.


----------



## Hexpat (Dec 31, 2014)

*Cheap Dutch Train Ticket*

If you form a group you can buy cheap Dutch train ticket. To find people to form a group:
cheaptravelinholland.blogspot(dot)com


----------

